# Anyone seen DC? (DwarvenChef)



## Potato42 (Jun 9, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right place...

anyway has he found his way here? How about Curtis? Chad Ward? I think those two haven't posted for a while with regularity at the other place, I'm not sure as I haven't either.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 9, 2011)

I shot DC a message on Facebook, no idea where he is. And I haven't seen Curtis or Chad in a long time, but I don;t really follow the other place very much either...

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 9, 2011)

I told Chad about KKF not too long ago but I haven't seen or talked to DC or Curtis in ages.


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 9, 2011)

DwarvenChef is online right now on knifeforums and just posted. FYI. 

k.


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks! I sent him an invite. Funny, he was saying something about cleavers over there  I liked him to the proper thread here :wink:


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jun 9, 2011)

Howdy how you all doing?

Took some time to get the acct set up here it's been a while sence I been on any forums.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey DC! How are ya doing?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 9, 2011)

DwarvenChef said:


> Howdy how you all doing?
> 
> Took some time to get the acct set up here it's been a while sence I been on any forums.




What's up DC? Good to have you here.


----------



## l r harner (Jun 9, 2011)

was goig to say he is on FB 
good to see you here tho


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey all, I've been hiding again, as I do tend to get over immersed in some of my interests. Bicycle touring has been foremost in mind of late. Funny as a couple days ago I was thinking about the knife gang and wondering what has been going on. Glad to see you got this going Dave  I'll have to get caught up on my reading here


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 10, 2011)

The whole game is changed. Everyone is into german santokus now.


Welcome back! A bicycle is always a great place to be instead of the internet. What tours have you been doing?


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jun 10, 2011)

Couple months we ride out to the coast to Monteray bay and back. We have been riding out to the lakes around here, 60 mile round trips. We have an over night in a couple weeks, all local rides really.

My wife still likes her santuko, a Hiromoto GS one.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 10, 2011)

Before my last job (which sucked up ALL of my time) I rode a lot, and to work nearly every day. I am looking forward to working part time this summer (just 45 hours a week!) and riding a lot more. I have done a few centuries (solo and in groups) and a few years ago I rode from Hartford, CT to just outside Pittsburgh, PA on my vacation. It was awesome.


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 10, 2011)

I miss riding too, though I was never a fan of the skinny tire stuff. Around here the isn't really anywhere to ride anyway. I need to go ahead and join a club or something to get back into it.


----------



## Mattias504 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey DC!!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 10, 2011)

Potato42 said:


> I miss riding too, though I was never a fan of the skinny tire stuff. Around here the isn't really anywhere to ride anyway. I need to go ahead and join a club or something to get back into it.


 
I used to ride mountain a lot but started riding on the road while I had a broken wrist and really fell in love with it. Entirely different set of challenges, but for me, more rewarding.


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 10, 2011)

Part of the draw for me was back in the day when i was riding 6-7 days a week, I worked at a bike shop and rode with a group of guys all the time. We were into trail riding, freeride, and even trials riding. Sometimes we would hit downtown Orlando for a ride and we'd have 20 people with us on everything from a BMX race bike, to a full on 45lb downhill rig and everything in between. I borrowed a road bike a couple of times but it never did it for me, and I found it terribly uncomfortable compared to my Mt. bike ride.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, Florida is an awful place to ride on the road, seeing as the biggest hill there is Mt. Trashmore. Hills are the best part!

Unlike mountain bikes that come in S, M, L, XL sizes, road usually come in 2cm increments and there are a ton of adjustments other than frame size (as you probably already know from working in a shop). Being in pretty much one position for a long period of time, it really helps if the size adjustments are really dialed in. And a racing fit is going to be completely different than a touring fit, or commuting fit. If you were ever interested, I am sure you could find a road bike that you were comfortable on.

And most of my local shops have groups rides every week in the summer where you get to ride with a bunch of nice people.


----------

